# Grand-Am: Fellows gets Pontiac call for Mid-Ohio



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Grand-Am: Fellows gets Pontiac call for Mid-Ohio.*
CRASH EXTRA NEWS
MONDAY 22ND AUGUST 2005​
Road racing stalwart Ron Fellows will substitute for Jan Magnussen in the TRG-run #64 Pontiac GTO.R at Mid-Ohio's Grand-Am Rolex Sportscar Series event this weekend, joining Paul Edwards for the EMCO Gears Classic.

The Canadian has a weekend free of ALMS and NASCAR duties, leaving him in prime position to replace Magnussen, who has a prior commitment in the Danish Touring Car Series. Fellows thus returns to the Grand-Am series for the first time since winning the 2001 Daytona 24 Hours outright in a Chevrolet Corvette.

“I am driving a variety of GM cars this summer,” Fellows smiled, “I ran the Chevy at Watkins Glen in NASCAR last weekend, the Corvette [in ALMS at Road America] this weekend and, now, the GTO.R next Saturday. After that, I will have another shot at the CTS-V at Mosport.

"We had the seat fitting yesterday, when I learned that Jan is a little short and Paul Edwards is skinny. It is a tight fit, but we will make it work. Fortunately, I will have the opportunity to do some quality laps on the promoter test day on Thursday, which should be more than enough to get familiar with the GTO.R. I have been told that the performance is somewhere between the CTS-V and the Corvette, but I have a lot to live up to as the team got their first win at the NASCAR Watkins Glen weekend.

Fellows road racing biography includes three ALMS GTS championships, four Le Mans 24 Hours class wins and several top finishes in NASCAR road races, in addition to his Daytona 24 Hours victory, and should provide the TRG team with a useful benchmark.

“It will be nice to get another opinion on the performance and handling of the GTO.R,” said team owner Kevin Buckler, “Ron has a lot of experience in a many different cars. His professionalism and input can only help this team improve and keep winning.”


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron Fellows is a terrific driver. Remember him years ago from Trans-Am racing. Fast, smart, never wrecks himself or others -- and one heck of a nice guy. GOOD LUCK, RON!


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

It's humorous that he called it the NASCAR weekend at the Glen when the GTO drives in the Grand Am race. I'da just thunk he would have refered to it as the first win in the Grand Am series at the Watkins Glen race.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> It's humorous that he called it the NASCAR weekend at the Glen when the GTO drives in the Grand Am race.


Yeah, but 99.99% of the people who bought tickets for the weekend's events were there to see the Nextel Cup cars -- so his reference point makes sense.


----------

